# Pablo Neruda



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, I think this is horribly interesting. The communist party in Chile believes that Pablo Neruda didn't merely die of prostate cancer, but that he was poisoned in connection with the government at the time. There's talk of exhuming his body to have it tested. Any thoughts?

Here's the link to the article:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45990721


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

They were right about Salvador Allende. Since H. Kissinger admitted the CIA was complicit in the coup that overthrew Allende, and may have been involved in the assassination of his chief of staff René Schneider, the party have every right to be suspicious about Neruda's death, which happened in the same time frame.


----------

